# poop vs feeding habits



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So I feed fromm twice a day, 1/4 cup each time. Rocky poops three times a day, first thing in the morning, a tiny one at lunch and then once in the evening. Seems like quite a bit! I would like to find out what you all feed, how many times per day and how often your fluffs poop? I wonder if this is typical or if I can reduce the poopage.

Edit to add, it is the kibble we feed.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Shelly, I also feed Opey 1/4 of Fromm dry with a little wet mixed in and he is a pooping machine.  He typically goes in the morning, at lunch time with the dog walker, and on his evening walk. But he seemed to have the same poop pattern when I had him on other brands of food as well. I think it is because they are small dogs and have small colons so the food goes through them quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My two go 2 X per day usually, but if they get more kibble they would go 3 X as kibble has more non-digestable ingredients normally. They only get a tiny bit of kibble each AM & home cooked at night.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Shelly, I asked this question too a little while ago!
Here's the link to the thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...98-how-frequent-does-your-dog-poop-stool.html

Obi is on Fromm (grain-free) as well for the past month or so and goes very similarly to Rocky. He was on Wellness Core and his poops were smaller (but same frequency). I like the Fromm much better for him though, so I don't mind the somewhat bulkier stool- it doesn't have a bad scent...just a normal tootsie-roll poo. :lol:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I homecook as you know and feed Zoe twice a day. So she poops after her morning meal and after her evening meal. Its funny because the second she finishes her food she automatically goes.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to use Fromm (1/4 cup, twice a day). One of my girl will go first thing in the morning and after dinner. I am not home during the lunch hour, but I don't see anything on the pee pad either. However, my goal is actually to bulk up their poop because they had anal gland issues in the past, so I add benefiber to their diet. My other girl is kind of irregular... Hard to tell what she is doing... She can apparently hold it longer... as the result... poop becomes smaller and harder...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Shelly, I asked this question too a little while ago!
> Here's the link to the thread:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...98-how-frequent-does-your-dog-poop-stool.html
> ...


Leave it to me to post the exact same thread, and I even posted in yours! Haha :blush:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Leave it to me to post the exact same thread, and I even posted in yours! Haha :blush:


Lol- great minds think and ask alike :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

My Daisy eats 1/4 c twice a day and poops sometimes 3-5 times a day, most of the time 4. She's 11 mos. old so I'm hoping that she'll go less when she's older. Several weeks ago she woke me up at 2:00 in the morning to go and I wanted to bump her off! ha.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just want to add that puppies may poop more frequently. My older girls go 2X a day while my Eva(8 months) will sometimes do 3 a day but not as often as she used to. As long as the stool is firm and your baby is doing well, 3 a day can be normal. :thumbsup:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley is on Acana, and he usually goes 2-times a day.
I also feed Nature's Variety raw organic chicken medallions from time to time.


----------

